# Networking or Programming



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

What do you people suggest? Networking or Programming? Which has more scope and which is best?

Personally my interest is in networking.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

Both of them have a pretty wide scope. Programming has who knows how many kinds of languages, and alot of jobs out there. Networking has the same thing with the many different server OS's, routers, security, and virtualization. 

My preferance is in networking also, but doing microsoft networking and also IT security. But I went the networking route for more hands on and that I would probably get bored off my butt looking at programming code all day.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks for the reply..

So it means both are parallel fields..


----------



## ronalde.barron (Jan 28, 2010)

Both has its own pros and cons. But if you talk about the pay scale programmer gets more than network but varies which programming you choose. I work suggest you to go for networking because of your interest.


----------



## vikramjit.bali (Apr 19, 2010)

Mars30 said:


> What do you people suggest? Networking or Programming? Which has more scope and which is best?
> 
> Personally my interest is in networking.


Hey,

Buddy u shd go for Networking since it involves the hardware as well as
programming.

After developing some expertee in Hardwares u can learn network programming..


All the best.


----------

